# Netbook oder Notebook kaufen ?



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche ein Berufskolleg mit der Fachrichtung  "Informationstechnik / Informationstechnischer Assistent".

Habe mir überlegt ein Net/Notebook zuzulegen damit ich bisschen mobiler  bin. Zuhause habe ich schon einen wunderschönen 950€ Desktop PC stehen.

Ich brauche entweder ein Net oder Notebook, nur weiß ich nicht was ich lieber holen soll ...
Habe über beides was gutes und schlechtes gehört, vll kann mir einer einen guten Tipp/Rat oder Mischvorschlag geben.

Ich brauche das Teil für folgende sachen / bzw. es muss folgendes haben:

- klein 
- _am besten_ dünn & leicht
- akkulaufzeit ab 3 std ca. also minimum 3 std
- display soll OK sein
- brauche es für video gucken + musik hören
- fürs chatten & surfen
- Als kleine Download Quelle ( also mal ne demo ziehen etc. oder ab und zu was downloaden )
- MS OFFICE kompatibel
- nicht sehr langsam sein aber auch nicht das schnellste

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen ? Netbook oder Notebook ? Am besten mit einer kleinen begründung wenn möglich.

Lg

danke im vorraus


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

Wenn Du mit der kleinen Tastatur der Netbooks klar kommst, würde ich Dir ein Netbook empfehlen. Dieses hier schreibe ich gerade auf meinem Lenovo S10e. Als Zehnfinger-Blindschreiber mußte ich mich schon etwas auf das Netbook "einschreiben", am schwierigsten war, die Daumen zu zähmen. Durch das kleine Format schweben die Daumen über dem Touchpad, wenn die Daumen dann Zucken, verrutscht schnell mal der Cursor, sehr nervig. Woran man sich auch gewöhnen muß ist der kleine Bildschirm. Ich habe die Taskleiste an den rechten Rand verschoben und benutze ziemlich oft F11 (Vollbildmodus in vielen Programmen), um den Screen optimal auszunutzen.


Günstige Notebooks, z.B. 15", sind kaum teurer. Ich sehe allerdings keine Vorteile in den Dingern. Sie sind schwere und haben eine deutlich kürzere Akkulaufzeit. Vorteile: optisches Laufwerk, größere Tastatur. Ich möchte mein 1,2 kg Netbook (inkl. Akku) nicht gegen so einen Brocken eintauschen.


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Oder etwas dazwischen 13.3er Notebook ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss. Gruß Cyb


----------



## Supeq (29. März 2011)

Wie sieht denn dein Budget aus?


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

mein budget ist 300€ 

würde sich dann sowas empfehlen ?

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Aspire-Ne...XG6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301403494&sr=1-2

sieht eig. geil aus.
hat viele vorteile wie 720p
und diesen amd fusion prozessor.

sind da die 1gb nicht wenig ? zudem kann man den wie ich gelesen habe auf 4gb ram upgraden


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Dann wohl eher ein Netbook vielleicht findest du schon eins auf AMD E350 Basis oder C50 Basis sind beides Dualcores zumindest das E350 wäre Leistungsfähiger als ein Atom basiertes. 
Würde schon nach einem mit 2GB RAM Ausschau halten am besten such bei Geizhals.at/de da kannst du genau nach Wunschspezifikationen und Preisen suchen.


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

sowas ?

Acer Aspire one 522 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Notebooks > Multimedia > Acer Aspire 5253-E354G32Mnkk - 6h Knaller bei notebooksbilliger.de guck mal hier vielleicht ist das auch was kostet das gleiche mir 2 gig Ram und größerem Monitor falls es doch eher ein Notebook sein soll


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

der ist zu teuer sorry :/


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Whoops Sorry gerade gesehen waren ja 300,- brauchst du denn ein Betriebssystem wenn nein bei Notebooksbilliger gibts oft Angebote ohne könntest dann Ububuntu draufmachen oder ein Windows was du schon besitzt. z.B. das hier Notebooks > ohne Windows > LENOVO G575 M522SGE FREEDOS PREISHIT! bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

momentan bin ich sehr angetan von

Acer Aspire one 522 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und 

Acer Aspire One 521 Tigris 25,6 cm Netbook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

das notebook ( von acer mit dual core ) wäre auch nice
abeeeeeeeeer ... keine kamera + zu groß

oder ?



> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+g575+m522sge+freedos+preishit


ist auch richtig gut 
hat es eine webcam ?


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

was würdest du dazu sagen ?

Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > ThinkPad Edge-Serie > Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 11 Black Smooth 658D835 bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+11+black+smooth+665d830


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Also ich denke die Netbooks geben sich alle nicht viel für den Preis ob jetzt Acer oder Lenovo ist glaube ich relativ egal habe keines der Geräte selbst ...die neue AMD Fusion E350 Architektur soll halt sehr gut sein und ja das Lenovo das ich dir verlinkt habe hat eine Webcam jedenfalls laut Typenbezeichnung aber eben kein Betriebssystem dabei und es hat nen 15,6er Display ist also von der Größe eher Notebook als Netbook


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

was sagst du zu den oberen ?


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

Naja "You get what you pay for" gilt immer. Kannst natürlich nicht die gleiche Leistung, usw wie bei einem für 800€ erwarten, aber ich finde es liest sich ganz gut. Was allerdings keiner absehen kann ist wie lang der Akku wirklich hält, hängt auch davon ab welches Windows/Linux du draufmachst aber es ist immerhin ein 15,6er Display wenn du also lieber was größeres willst als ein Netbook warum nicht...solltest vielleicht noch mal ne andere Meinung abwarten aber am Ende ist es Deine Entscheidung...achte auch genau auf die Maße usw. die unten angegeben sind. Beachte MS Office läuft nicht direkt auf Linux also entweder Windows installieren welches du noch rumliegen hast oder ein Linux und das Windows emulieren wobei ich dabei nicht genau weiß wieviel Leistung das benötigt.

Bezogen auf die oberen wenn dann nimm das von Acer http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Aspire-Ne...XG6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301403494&sr=1-2 hat den 720p Bildschirm aber ich bin generell kein Freund der Netbooks da solltest du andere fragen will dich nicht in die Falsche Richtung beeinflussen...aber der hat halt nur 1GB Ram


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

ja aber 15 zoll ist doch bisschen zu groß, meinst du nicht ?


----------



## Cyberian (29. März 2011)

15 Zoll ist halt schon was großes klar wenn du was kleines willst in dem Preisniveau geht wohl nur ein Netbook nur ich weiß nicht ob ich eins mit nur 1GB Ram nehmen würde wenn ich du wäre...


----------



## Xburn (29. März 2011)

soll ich mir nun ein notebook oder netbook kaufen ?
ich weiss es erlich gesagt immer noch nicht

ich mein gut, netbook ist klein (sehr klein) und laut vielen benutzer sehr langsam und schlecht

ein netbook (15'') ist für mich aber zu groß (denke ich)
muss da sin meine schultasche packen können und will das auch mal in der bahn benutzen für filme, was aber mit einem NOTEBOOK nicht geht ..

was mache ich nur ? :/


----------



## Xagi (30. März 2011)

Also wenn dir der Bildschirm nich zu klein ist und du damit nix Anspruchvolles anstellen willst (zocken z.b.), nimm das Netbook. 

Sicher sind die Dinger langsam, aber für ihren Einsatzzweck reicht die Leistung. Benutze das Ding für so ziemlich die gleichen Dinge die du damit vorhast. 
Für Unterwegs einfach nur praktisch. Zuhause, wie ich finde, sehr schön als Ergänzung für den großen Rechner. Steht halt daneben und dann läuft ICQ und Co, Google für schnell mal was nachschaun, Jdownloader usw. auf dem Netbook, Spart man sich z.b. das Tabben bei Full Screen Anwendungen. 

Ausserdem is damit Surfen und Chatten gemütlich auf dem Sofa imho viel angenehmer als mit nem Notebook. Ist halt auch ne Geldfrage. N schickes Subnotebook konte ich mir nich leisten und mein 4 Kilo Monster Notebook is nich gerade praktisch für Unterwegs^^ Geh doch einfach mal in nen Laden und schau dir son Teil aus der Nähe an.

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

> Spart man sich z.b. das Tabben bei Full Screen Anwendungen


wie meinst du das ?

welches netbook hast du Xagi ?


----------



## Cyberian (30. März 2011)

Er meint das er beim Zocken auf seinem Hauptrechner nicht ALT-Tab drücken muss um sachen im Hintergrund zu bedienen weil er die lieber auf dem Netbook macht nehme ich an


----------



## Miezekatze (30. März 2011)

Dann meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort 

Ich bin Azubi in der Informationselektronik und wir dürfen unsere Note-/Netbooks auch mit in die Schule nehmen. Anfangs hatte ich ein 15"er uralt Acer dabei... für meine kleinen 1,61m Körpergröße mit den ca. 4 kg auf Dauer sehr anstrengend mitzuschleifen, vorallem weil du dann meist extra ein Rucksack dafür benötigst. Dann hab ich mir ein Netbook gekauft. Nach vielen Tests bin ich auf Asus hängen geblieben (generell bevorzuge ich fast überall Asus  *kleines Fangirl*) und ich muss sagen ich bin überaus zufrieden.
Es ist sehr leicht mit seinen knapp 1,3 kg und kann ich problemlos in jede meiner Taschen stopfen . Und wenn ich überlege was es aushält muss ich Asus doch echt loben. Ich habs schon paar mal runtergeschmissen und habs auch immer im Bad mit dabei, also mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit kommt es auch gut klar. 
Meine Klassenkameraden hatten ebenfalls einige Netbooks am Start. Dell kannste dabei schon mal komplett vergessen, soweit ich weiss haben sie fast überall passiv Kühlung und bei meinem einem Klassenkamerad, hat sich dadurch komplett das Gehäuse verzogen. Meine Klassenkameradin hat ein HP und damit bis jetzt auch nur Probleme gehabt. Acer hat bei uns niemand. 

Anfangs war bei mir auch nur 1 GB drin, was ich jedoch gleich gegen ein 2 GB Modul ausgetauscht habe und Windows 7 32 bit drauf installiert hab (ausgeliefert wurde es damals mit XP)
Die Laufzeit wenn man Filme schaut beträgt ca. 5-6 Std. was ich doch mehr als ausreichend finde. Somit hält es auch gut und gerne einen ganzen Schultag aus, da du da ja nicht soviel drauf rumtippst 
Mit der Größe der Tastatur hab ich auch null Probleme aber ich bin ja auch ein Mädchen und hab kleinere Hände  die Tastatur beim Asus ist pro Taste nur 2 mm kleiner als bei einer normalen... da sollte man schon zurecht kommen denk ich, wenn du nicht gerade Bärentatzen als Hände hast 

Vllt konnte ich dir mit meinem Gehirnmüll ein wenig helfen


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

> Dann meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort
> 
> Ich bin Azubi in der Informationselektronik und wir dürfen unsere  Note-/Netbooks auch mit in die Schule nehmen. Anfangs hatte ich ein  15"er uralt Acer dabei... für meine kleinen 1,61m Körpergröße mit den  ca. 4 kg auf Dauer sehr anstrengend mitzuschleifen, vorallem weil du  dann meist extra ein Rucksack dafür benötigst. Dann hab ich mir ein  Netbook gekauft. Nach vielen Tests bin ich auf Asus hängen geblieben  (generell bevorzuge ich fast überall Asus  *kleines Fangirl*) und ich muss sagen ich bin überaus zufrieden.
> Es ist sehr leicht mit seinen knapp 1,3 kg und kann ich problemlos in jede meiner Taschen stopfen .  Und wenn ich überlege was es aushält muss ich Asus doch echt loben. Ich  habs schon paar mal runtergeschmissen und habs auch immer im Bad mit  dabei, also mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit kommt es auch gut klar.
> ...


vielen dank 

ich war heute in atelko und in conrad und habe mich endlich entschieden. es wird DEFINITIV ein netbook, das notebook ist einfach zu riesig und hat eine minimale akkulaufzeit.

jetzt kommt die frage welches NETBOOK ...

welches hast du mieze ? 

und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen bis ca. 330€ ?

Lg


----------



## Xagi (30. März 2011)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie meinst du das ?
> 
> welches netbook hast du Xagi ?



ich hab das hier in schwarz, aber ich denke da bekommst du für dein 300 euro budget mitterweile was besseres 
Asus Eee PC 1005P 25,7 cm Netbook weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör




Cyberian schrieb:


> Er meint das er beim Zocken auf seinem Hauptrechner nicht ALT-Tab drücken muss um sachen im Hintergrund zu bedienen weil er die lieber auf dem Netbook macht nehme ich an


 
jop, genau das meinte ich^^

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

was würdet ihr hierzu sagen ?

Netbooks > SAMSUNG > Samsung NF310 A01 HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de

ist das empfehlenswert ? mir ist ein mattes diesplay sehr wichtig
ein spiegelndes spiegelt zu sehr , so wie bei mir mein handy


----------



## Xagi (30. März 2011)

hier isn test:
Test: Doppelkern-Netbook - Samsung NF310 im Test - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT

in dem test wird das hier als alternative genannt:
Test: Doppelt so viel Kerne - doppelt so gut? - Test: Asus Eee PC 1015PEM - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT

mfg
xagi


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

ich suche aber ein mattes diesplay ^^


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

kann mir den echt hier keiner helfen ??


----------



## Miezekatze (30. März 2011)

Ok mit einem matten Display hab ich auch keine Empfehlung, da müsst ich mich selber durchwühlen ^^

Ich hab ein Asus Eee PC 1005HA-H. Wobei du bei einigen von Asus aufpassen musst, da beim schreiben die Tastatur ziemlich tief nach unten gedrückt werden kann. Das hab ich bei meinem Freund seinem gemerkt. Er hat auch ein Asus (teilweise auf meine Empfehlung hin) und er hat sich bis jetzt auch nicht beschwert außer eben bei dem mit der Tastatur. Aber seins hat auch nur um die 250 Euronen gekostet und meins aufgrund Ratenzahlung 360Euronen.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist dir grob einige auszusuchen und einfach mal so ziemlich alle Testberichte die du darüber findest zu lesen. Bei den Kriterien musst du dann überlegen ob du damit klar kommen würdest und die Vorteil überwiegen. So hab ich das gemacht und meinem gehts heute noch "relativ gut" nach seinen ganzen Strapazen


----------



## Xburn (30. März 2011)

wie es aussieht hast du ein glänzenden display oder ?

stört das nicht ?


----------



## Cyberian (30. März 2011)

Xagi schrieb:


> hier isn test:
> Test: Doppelkern-Netbook - Samsung NF310 im Test - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT
> 
> in dem test wird das hier als alternative genannt:
> ...



Wenn ich den Test von dem EePC da Richtig lese ist das Display doch matt bzw. entspiegelt...musst halt einfach noch mal selbst recherchieren Denke Netbooks von Asus und Acer sind ungefähr gleichgut andere Marken Lenovo, Sony,... sind unter 300 Euro kaum als Netbooks zu haben. Kann dir für die Suche echt nur geizhals.at/de empfehlen dort gehst du auf Hardware und dann Notebooks und dann wählst du die Displaygröße und rechts LCD non Glare und so weiter was du halt willst ... so habe ich z.b das für Dich in 2 min gefunden ASUS Eee PC R051PEM, Intel Atom N550 1.50GHz, blau (90OA33W43117A81E239) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Xburn (31. März 2011)

nein der ist nicht fall. ich mein der intel chipsatz wäre zu schwach für HD

ASUS Eee PC 1015T, rot (90OA32B42114A81E239Q) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

was sagt ihr dazu

ASUS Eee PC 1015PN, 1024MB, Windows 7 Starter, weiß (90OA2VBJ5115A81E139Q) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Cyberian (31. März 2011)

Die habe beide keine HD Auflösung also kein 720p sondern nur 1024x600 und ich weiß leider nicht wie groß die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen der Ion der Intel IGP und der AMD "Graka" bei Netbooks sind sorry...


----------



## Xburn (31. März 2011)

ion ist natürlich besser als atom 
wegen amd weiß ich nix


----------



## Miezekatze (31. März 2011)

Xburn schrieb:


> wie es aussieht hast du ein glänzenden display oder ?
> 
> stört das nicht ?


 
Nein mich stört es nicht, ich kenns ja schon garnicht mehr anders  Ich finde es bringt auch die Farben besser rüber. Wollte anfangs auch unbedingt ein non-glare. Aber hab mich dann doch für meins entschieden und drauf gesch*ssen ^^
In die Sonne hocken kannst dich mit dem Ding natürlich nicht. Aber ganz ehrlich wenn ich in der Sonne rumgammeln will hab ich besseres zu tun als auf meinem Netbook rumzuhacken, dafür gibts dann noch das Iphone 
Soweit ich weiss gabs aber irgend ein kleines Prog oder so für die Asus Netbooks um das Backlight zu erhöhen?!


----------



## kamiki09 (31. März 2011)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung zur Zeit als Netbook von Asus Eee PC 1016P empfehlen.
Hat sogar HSUPA eingebaut.
Für mich das beste Netbook, was ich bisher hatte.
Sollte auch im gewünschten Preisrahmen liegen.
Lediglich den Speicher habe ich auf 2 GB aufgerüstet.
Fehlendes BT stört mich nicht, ansonsten Nano Stick und fertig.
Akkulaufzeit ca. 5,5 Stunden, vernünftige Anschlüsse, kein spiegelndes Display und Win7 Starter (habe Update auf Home Premium gemacht).
Ich bin im Motorsport tätig und habe das Gerät immer dabei und viel im Einsatz und muß sagen, ich bin einfach nur zufrieden.
Nur das Tastenlayout war gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## Cyberian (31. März 2011)

Ich glaube das will er eher nicht da eins mit NVidia Ion oder ähnlichem dem Intel GMA Grafikchip vorzieht.


----------



## Xburn (31. März 2011)

hey leute
ich war heute wiedermal bei atelko und wurde komischerweise überzeugt.

ich habe einmal dieses notebook genommen von asus: (250€ bei atelko)
Asus EeePC 1005PX 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und das hier von samsung: (300€ sowas ähnliches)
Samsung NC10 Ecko Plus 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

obwohl beide die gleiche hardware hatten liefen die filme/hd videos auf dem asus besser, komischerweise weiss jemand wieso ?
zudem konnte ich mit dem asus problemlos hd serien (one piece) problemlos abspielen, beim samsung hat es geruckelt trotz gleicher hardware ...

ich würde geren etwas haben mir mehr grafikleistung aber mit dem gleichen prozessor da er vollkommen ausreicht.
kennt jemand was ?

und wieso läuft der asus besser ?


----------



## Cyberian (31. März 2011)

Also wenn schon Atom dann nimm doch bitte ein DualCore Atom sonst hätten wir uns den Thread auch sparen können


----------



## Xburn (31. März 2011)

wieso den ein dual atom ?


----------



## Cyberian (31. März 2011)

nur diese 550 er atoms haben 2 kerne sind also flotter


----------



## Miezekatze (31. März 2011)

Asus läuft besser weil Asus drauf steht 

Asus haben die Netbooks ja auch als erstes auf den Markt gebracht soweit ich weiss, also werden die Jungs schon wissen was sie da machen


----------



## kamiki09 (31. März 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Also wenn schon Atom dann nimm doch bitte ein DualCore Atom sonst hätten wir uns den Thread auch sparen können


 
Wieso denn das?
Verstehe ich nicht, die Frage war doch nicht, mit welchem Netbook kann ich am besten protzen....


----------



## Clonemaster (31. März 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> Verstehe ich nicht, die Frage war doch nicht, mit welchem Netbook kann ich am besten protzen....


 
Weil die alten Atoms schon sehr schwach sind, da geht die Freude am neuen Gerät schnell verloren..


----------



## kamiki09 (31. März 2011)

Naja, für mich ist ein Netbook immer noch kein Laptop-Ersatz.
Mag sein, das die Top Geräte mehr können, allerdings finde ich persönlich den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt.
Ich denke, das die meisten Netbook User sich auch stark mit den Anforderungen beschränken, da Mobilität im Vordergrund steht.
Soll aber nicht heißen, das ich was gegen mehr Leistung hätte.


----------



## Xburn (31. März 2011)

die sache ist die. ich habe nicht viele anforderungen aber folgende sachen sollte das netbook haben:

- 720p unterstützen (jedenfalls ruckelfrei abspielen können, muss nicht umbedingt einen HD bildschirm haben)
- non glare bildschirm ( mattes display)
- min. 10 zoll
- grafikchip womit man problemlos 720p HD videos angucken kann ohne ruckler
- mind. einen atom N455 1,6 Ghz
- mind. 6 Std Akku Laufzeit

weiss jemand was dazu ? bin sogar bereit um 350€ zu zahlen



bin gerade auf der suche und habe 2 neue sachen rausgefischt, allerdings ist der akku nicht granate:

400€ ( im prinzip schon alles drinnen )
ASUS Eee PC 1015PN, 2048MB, Windows 7 Home Premium, weiß (90OA2VBJ5215AA1E339Q) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

soweit ich das gelesen habe , kann man zwischen dem intel grafikchip und dem nvidia grafikchip hin und her schalten. Ist das Wahr ?

der kleine bruder vom oberen: 319€
ASUS Eee PC 1015PN-BLK046S schwarz (90OA2VB75115A81E139Q) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Sache ist einfach die , das ich viele Filme gucke, darum mache ich mir um die Akku Laufzeit sorgen. 

Wenn ich Windows Xp draufmache wird die Akkulaufzeit verbessert oder ?

Lenovo IdeaPad U160, Pentium Dual-Core U5400 1.20GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (M436LGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

was sagt ihr dazu ? 11 zoll und 1300xbla bla pixel
würde das HD filme abspielen können ?


Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 11, Athlon II Neo X2 K345 1.40GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, schwarz (665D830) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
das hier ist auch super, hat aber nur einen 3 zellen akku was schlecht sein müsste


----------



## kamiki09 (1. April 2011)

Die Eee Serie ist doch dann in Ordnung!
Entspricht doch deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

Beim "kleineren Bruder" hast du sogar noch Bluetooth dabei. Beim größeren Model bei dem 1015PN für 400€ eben nicht. Wenn du öfter mal Lieder oder Bilder von deinem Netbook aufs Handy machen willst ist das ziemlich praktisch. Ich benutze das ziemlich oft. 
Weiss ja nicht ob du das unbedingt brauchst. Aber es gibt ja z.B. auch Bluetoothsticks nur der belegt dann eben einen USB-Port 

Edit: Ich seh grad wenn ich mir die Beschreibung auf Amazon komplett durchlese, haben doch beide Bluetooth  ... die sollten mal ihre Kurzinfos überarbeiten


----------



## Xburn (1. April 2011)

was würdest du sagen zu dem 1015PN ?
wie ich gelesen habe kann man dort zwischen den grafikchips wechseln
stimmt das den ?


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

Also ich finde bei dem größeren 1015PN hast du eine richtig gute Wahl getroffen  Hab mir einige Testberichte durchgelesen und bis jetzt keine großen Mankos gefunden. Das mit dem Wechseln zwischen den Grafikchips hab ich jetzt noch nicht gelesen, aber ich schau gerne nochmal nach  
Zu welchem tendiertst du denn eher? Zum großen oder zum kleinen? Ist ja auch eine Preisfrage.

Edit: 

Das einzige was du machen kannst ist zwischen den Betriebssystemen wechslen. Hier Win 7 Home Premium und dem Express Gate. Vom Express Gate aus kannst du Word, Exel und kleinere Internetaktionen durchführen wie Twitter. 

Was ich jetzt gesehen hab ist wahrscheinlich das hier was du gemeint hast: 

"*Neben dem stromsparenden Prozessor sorgt die exklusive ASUS Super Hybrid  Engine Power Management Technologie für einen geringen Stromverbrauch.  Die NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technologie, die in der Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home  Premium-Variante verbaut ist, spart zusätzlich Strom ein. Sie erkennt  die jeweiligen Systemanforderungen und wechselt automatisch und  unmerklich für den Anwender zwischen integriertem und diskretem  Grafikmodus in Echtzeit.*"

So wie es aussieht tut er das aber automatisch. Wobei ich mich darauf auch nicht wirklich verlassen würde, bei meinem Netbook merkt man auch nicht den Unterschied bei diesem Hybrid Engine teil oder wie das heißt.

Edit2: 

Bei der Vorgängerversion hier das Asus 1015PN mit Win 7 Starter musste das ganze "switchen" zwischen den Grafikchips manuell erfolgen und jedes Mal ein Neustart durchgeführt werden. Somit musst du vorher entscheiden ob du lieber einen Film schauen möchtest oder nur in Word rumgurken willst.

Bei dem Asus 1015PN mit Win7 Home Premium haben sie das Problem behoben und es erfolgt automatisch. Nvidia Optimus (so heißt der GPU-Wechsel glaub ich) läuft somit nur stabil unter dem Nachfolger. 

Also rat ich dir zu dem mit Win 7 HP


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Nur sind die 0,3 Pixel der Webcam ein schlechter Witz.
320x240 Pixel sind z.B. schon 0,7 Pixel, also ist das sehr klein, was die Cams des Asus ausspucken oder sie haben vergessen eine 1 vor dem Komma zu schreiben.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur sind die 0,3 Pixel der Webcam ein schlechter Witz.
> 320x240 Pixel sind z.B. schon 0,7 Pixel, also ist das sehr klein, was die Cams des Asus ausspucken oder sie haben vergessen eine 1 vor dem Komma zu schreiben.


 
naja die zahl sagt nichts aus...genau wie bei digicams...
hab in meinem thinkpad auch "nur" o,3 mp drinne...und das bild ist besser als manche andere 1,3 mp cam...
es kommt immer auf den chip bzw die linse, wie gut das bild ist. hab da was von ricoh drinne und die sind schon gut


----------



## kamiki09 (1. April 2011)

Qualität bei meinem Eee 1016P ist ganz ok.


----------



## Xburn (1. April 2011)

> Zu welchem tendiertst du denn eher? Zum großen oder zum kleinen? Ist ja auch eine Preisfrage.


gibts 2 modelle ?
ich kenne lediglich das hier :
Asus EeePC 1015PN 25,6 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

gibts davon etwa ein größeres und besseres modell ?



> "Neben dem stromsparenden Prozessor sorgt die exklusive ASUS Super Hybrid Engine Power Management Technologie für einen geringen Stromverbrauch. Die NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technologie, die in der Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium-Variante verbaut ist, spart zusätzlich Strom ein. Sie erkennt die jeweiligen Systemanforderungen und wechselt automatisch und unmerklich für den Anwender zwischen integriertem und diskretem Grafikmodus in Echtzeit."


weit ich weiß hat das 1015Pn kein Optimus drauf oder ?




> So wie es aussieht tut er das aber automatisch.


sowas habe ich heute auch in atelko zu hören bekommen, nur der typ war sich nicht sicher :/
ich weiß auch nicht weiter



> Bei der Vorgängerversion hier das Asus 1015PN mit Win 7 Starter musste das ganze "switchen" zwischen den Grafikchips manuell erfolgen und jedes Mal ein Neustart durchgeführt werden. Somit musst du vorher entscheiden ob du lieber einen Film schauen möchtest oder nur in Word rumgurken willst.


ich denke das wird nicht so sehr das problem sein. aber wo soll man das manuell einstellen ? im bios ?



> Bei dem Asus 1015PN mit Win7 Home Premium haben sie das Problem behoben und es erfolgt automatisch. Nvidia Optimus (so heißt der GPU-Wechsel glaub ich) läuft somit nur stabil unter dem Nachfolger.
> 
> Also rat ich dir zu dem mit Win 7 HP


das würde ich sehr gerne aber das sprengt meinen geld rahmen :/
muss ich halt wohl oder übel manuell laufen lassen, denke aber das wird kein thema sein 



> Nur sind die 0,3 Pixel der Webcam ein schlechter Witz.
> 320x240 Pixel sind z.B. schon 0,7 Pixel, also ist das sehr klein, was  die Cams des Asus ausspucken oder sie haben vergessen eine 1 vor dem  Komma zu schreiben.


sorry das da liegst du echt falsch

ich habe mir die 400€ modell von asus heute bei atelko angeguckt und einer von dennen hatte ebenfalls eien 0.3 MP Kamerade verbaut, die hatte eine fast so gute Qualität wie auf meinem HD Handy.


*Folgendes habe ich heute bei einer Amazonbewertung von 1015PN gelesen (von modell mit 1gb ram)*


> 5. ab Werk ist nur Windows 7 Starter installiert(Nvidia Optimus  funktioniert nicht, Upgrade auf mind. Windows 7 Home Premium  erforderlich)


muss ich das programm irgendwoher runterladen ? kann ich damit irgendwie zwitschen zwischen den grafikkarten ?

Lg
​


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> naja die zahl sagt nichts aus...genau wie bei digicams...
> hab in meinem thinkpad auch "nur" o,3 mp drinne...und das bild ist besser als manche andere 1,3 mp cam...
> es kommt immer auf den chip bzw die linse, wie gut das bild ist. hab da was von ricoh drinne und die sind schon gut


 
Es geht alleine um die Auflösung und 0,3 Pixel sind nicht mal die Hälfte von 320x240 Pixel, also wo willst du da was sehen können?
Das Bild ist so klein, dass das nicht geht, daher denke ich, dass das ein Fehler ist und es 1,3 MP heißen muss.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (1. April 2011)

ich glaube nich, dass das ein fehler ist...und man kann sehr wohl sehr gut was erkennen....
und es haben noch mehr hersteller 0,3mp cams in den notebooks...das ist nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

Xburn schrieb:


> gibts 2 modelle ?
> ich kenne lediglich das hier :
> Asus EeePC 1015PN 25,6 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> gibts davon etwa ein größeres und besseres modell ?



Du hast doch in deinem vorletzten Beitrag zwei Netbooks von Asus gepostet. Das eine für 400€ ist das Asus 1015PN mit Windows 7 Home Premium und das "kleinere" für 319€ ist das Asus 1015PN ABER mit Windows 7 Starter. 
Das für 400€ ist das Nachfolgermodell mit der Verbesserung des Nvidia Optimus 



> weit ich weiß hat das 1015Pn kein Optimus drauf oder ?



Doch hat es, soweit ich bei Amazon und den Testberichten rauslesen konnte 




> ich denke das wird nicht so sehr das problem sein. aber wo soll man das manuell einstellen ? im bios ?



Nein nicht im BIOS Asus hat bei dem mit Win 7 Starter extra ein kleines Prog dafür rausgebracht und beim großen funktioniert das automatisch^^



> das würde ich sehr gerne aber das sprengt meinen geld rahmen :/
> muss ich halt wohl oder übel manuell laufen lassen, denke aber das wird kein thema sein



Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit es z.B. bei einem Händler auf zwei Raten zu kaufen oder mehrere. Wenn es nur an den 70€ hängt für ein weitaus besseres würde ich das echt machen. <-- nur ein Vorschlag 

Hier finde ich findest du den besten Testbericht über das Asus 1015PN

Test Asus Eee PC 1015PN Netbook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Xburn (1. April 2011)

> Zitat Zitat von Xburn Beitrag anzeigen
> gibts 2 modelle ?
> ich kenne lediglich das hier :
> Asus EeePC 1015PN 25,6 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> ...


hey weitaus besser ist es ja nicht gerade. hat bisschen mehr akku (5200) und 2gb ram und WIn7 HP.
Win7 Hp habe ich auch selbst zuhause, die erweiterung auf 2gb ram werde ich auch anschaffen, aber wegen dem akku könntest du echt recht haben.

ich weiß nicht ob der akku vom kleineren modell ausreicht ..


edit:

wie es aussieht geht optimus beim kleineren nicht aufgrund von dem Win7 Starter. Sobald ich da Home Premium draufmache, geht optimus. 
oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ich glaube nich, dass das ein fehler ist...und man kann sehr wohl sehr gut was erkennen....
> und es haben noch mehr hersteller 0,3mp cams in den notebooks...das ist nicht unwahrscheinlich.


 
Wie groß ist denn ein Bild mit 0,3 MP Auflösung?


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

Xburn schrieb:


> hey weitaus besser ist es ja nicht gerade. hat bisschen mehr akku (5200) und 2gb ram und WIn7 HP.
> Win7 Hp habe ich auch selbst zuhause, die erweiterung auf 2gb ram werde ich auch anschaffen, aber wegen dem akku könntest du echt recht haben.
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob der akku vom kleineren modell ausreicht ..
> ...



Der Kauf von dem 2GB Modul kostet ja auch nochmal extra... außer du hast schon eins zuhause. 

Joar soweit ich gelesen habe funktioniert das dann... wieso weiss ich jetzt auch nicht genau 

Und wie gesagt beim neueren Modell ist halt eben auch der Akku größer und du wolltest unbedingt einen mit mehr Akkulaufzeit


----------



## Xburn (1. April 2011)

> Und wie gesagt beim neueren Modell ist halt eben auch der Akku größer und du wolltest unbedingt einen mit mehr Akkulaufzeit


wie viel mehr akkulaufzeit wird der haben ? meiner wird ja 4400 haben der andere 5200 , wie groß ist der unterschied ?

meinst du 6 std reichen aus ? :/

habe gerade noch was gefunden der DENKE ich ebenwürdig meinem asus favo ist: (4800 Akku)
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+nf310+a01+hd+display

mein asus favo: (4400 Akku)
http://www.amazon.de/1015PN-Netbook...TXP0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301693724&sr=8-2


samsung hat wie es aussieht den besseren akku und für 284€ zu haben. darauf kann man sogar wie ich es wollte HD filme abspielen.


der preis ist auch billiger als der asus nur kann man mit dem asus halt noch zocken.
laut rezensionen ist aber der akku fast genauso obwohl jeder schreibt das der akku besser sein soll.
zudem hat der samsung eine auflösung von  1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT) , was laut einem kollegen auf einem 10'' Bildschirm schlecht aussehen soll. Was würdet ihr sagen ?

Lg und danke im vorraus

was meint ihr ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Das Samsung hat einen recht breiten Bildschirmrahmen, sieht nicht so schön aus, dünner finde ich besser.
Aber das ist nur Optik, die Technik ist schon OK.


----------



## Cyberian (2. April 2011)

Glaube das Samsung hat keinen HDMI Anschluss wolltest du das nicht haben bin mir nicht mehr sicher ...


----------



## Xburn (5. April 2011)

So wir sind bei dem Asus EEEPC 1015PN stehen geblieben, also ist der OK oder ? 

Lg


----------



## Miezekatze (5. April 2011)

Xburn schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind bei dem Asus EEEPC 1015PN stehen geblieben, also ist der OK oder ?
> 
> Lg



Meinen Segen hast du


----------



## Xburn (5. April 2011)

vielen dank 

den 2gb ddr3 ramriegel hole ich mir im nachhinnein


----------



## Cyberian (5. April 2011)

Cool berichte mal wenn du ihn hast . Gruß Cyb


----------



## Miezekatze (5. April 2011)

Mit welchem OS wird's denn jetzt?  und wo bestellst du?


----------



## Xburn (5. April 2011)

> Cool berichte mal wenn du ihn hast . Gruß Cyb


werde ich auf jedenfall machen 



> Mit welchem OS wird's denn jetzt? und wo bestellst du?


bekomme die Tage Win7 Home und Win7 Ultimate, weiss aber nicht was ich draufmachen soll von den beiden


----------



## Xburn (6. April 2011)

Ich würde mir echt zugerne 
Acer Aspire one 522 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

den kaufen aaaaaaaaaaaaber ...
er hat einen glänzenden Bildschirm, selbst als ich so einen in Atelko unter Minimalen lichteintreffen getestet habe , hat das teil licht in mein gesicht reflektiert ...
Aber sonst ist das sogar besser als das 1015PN, vom Prozessor auf jedenfalls aber auch von der Grafikkarte ? 
720p bildschirm ist auch vorhanden aufgrund der auflösung von 1280 x 720 ...


Könnte man auf meinem z.b Spiele spielen ? Sowas wie ... hmm Playstation1 spiele durch einen Emulator ? oder League of Legends ? World of Warcraft ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Die Grafik ist schon besser aber ob es für aktuelle Games reicht, weiß ich nicht, wenn dich aber der spiegelnde Schirm zu sehr stört, dann lass es, ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Xburn (7. April 2011)

Das Netbook wurde gekauft, bald kommen paar eindrücke und empfehlungen


----------



## Miezekatze (7. April 2011)

Xburn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Netbook wurde gekauft, bald kommen paar eindrücke und empfehlungen



Wars jetzt doch das Acer? Oo


----------



## Xburn (7. April 2011)

> Wars jetzt doch das Acer? Oo


nein der asus


----------



## Miezekatze (8. April 2011)

Phuuuu ... und ich dacht schon du hast gesündigt  Kannst uns dann mal einen kleinen Bericht zukommen lassen, wie sich dein neuer Schatz so macht?!


----------

